# O litter von Wolfstraum



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Born April 8, 2017 - starting at 3 am and ending up at 1030ish pm - had to do a C section to get one lazybones out!










X ray - opinions varied on 7 or 8 - ended up 7 but lost one male whose placenta separated RIP baby boy you would have been very loved here










Panther and a few of the babies waiting for more



















A couple of babies warming while we wait...

All sables, a couple of them are so dark you have to look under their tails to see that they are sable....

Parents are Komet v Wolfstraum BH, AD and V Zibera v alten Wingertshaus, IPO1, KKL

Line breeding is 3 - 4 on Xito Maineiche ~ free of Tom, Fero, Mink and Falk


All puppies are spoken for - 1 female will stay with me


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Congratulations! They are gorgeous.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Congratulations! Hope to watch them grow!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Great looking pups! Also, so cool to have pups/owners from previous litters on the forum to share their experiences from time to to time, very insightful.



wolfstraum said:


> Parents are Komet v Wolfstraum BH, AD and V Zibera v alten Wingertshaus, IPO1, KKL
> 
> Line breeding is 3 - 4 on Xito Maineiche * ~ free of Tom, Fero, Mink and Falk*
> 
> ...


Can I ask what it is you were looking to avoid by not having them in the pedigree ?


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Congratulations, Panther, Komet and Lee! They are beautiful!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

this is good ! really really good . Big , healthy litter . Congrats.


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

They are gorgeous!!!! Congratulations!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Nigel said:


> Great looking pups! Also, so cool to have pups/owners from previous litters on the forum to share their experiences from time to to time, very insightful.
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask what it is you were looking to avoid by not having them in the pedigree ?


99% of the working dogs out there have these dogs, many in multiple line breedings and back massings.....it is hard to find dogs without at least 2 if not all of them....many fine working dogs have them in their pedigrees....current state of working lines are bottlenecked however...

also, backmassing and heavy line breeding can contribute to health and temperament issues....


This particular family of dogs is extremely healthy, is proving to be very very long lived and have other attributes I believe are integral to the breed which have been somewhat by-passed in favor of other aspects. Xito himself was put to sleep at nearly 13 due to prostrate cancer and was healthy his whole life....Csabre, his daughter and Komet's mother is 13.5 and still can jump on furniture and is still very healthy, as is her littermate Cheetah - two other littermates passed at just a week shy of 13 and a few months past 13.

Also, using these dogs - especially the males - for breedings will help others in diluting the heavy backmassing.


Just my personal outlook of course.


Lee


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

When should I come get that big male? 

Beautiful pups. Can't wait to see them at 8 weeks and beyond. I was looking at a map, will be down in PA soon...but you are another 4 hrs away from where I will be. Would love to visit and see the dogs, but wife would kill me since we are going to see family and whatnot. Love the family...but I'd rather play with puppies!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks for the explanation! Very nice to see you encompassing longevity into your breeding. You don't often see this being discussed, kudos to you!


----------



## JnK (Feb 21, 2017)

Congrats Lee! Sorry about the loss of the male. We are excited for you!


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

@wolfstraum Congrats on a beautiful litter! It's so exciting!

I heard that once a c-section has been performed, any future litters will need to be c-sections. Is that true?


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

They are beautiful! Congratulations and thank you for sharing!


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

Beautiful pups. Congratulations on your success, though I am sorry to hear about the loss of the one male. I'm sure the new owners are enthralled and can't wait to bring them home, especially knowing of the longevity and quality breeding you produce.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very cool! Bravo!


----------



## creegh (Sep 12, 2014)

wolfstraum said:


> Born April 8, 2017 - starting at 3 am and ending up at 1030ish pm - had to do a C section to get one lazybones out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


? Beautiful puppies Lee. Going to be exciting to watch them grow and see which female you retain. 

Komets breeding them nice and dark!


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

so happy for you and the new potential puppy owners Lee! Really looking forward to watching these pups grow and see their progress. Hoping that Copper and I get to see another Wolfstraum pup training at Joe's soon! These new puppy owners are really in for an amazing dog. Glad to hear that Panther is doing well too.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

How beautiful. I'm so sorry about the little one lost and glad the c-section went well.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Congrats Lee! I'm glad everyone is healthy and safe. I look forward to watching them grow.


----------



## cragbetty (Dec 31, 2016)

Congrats, Lee! Beautiful puppies for some lucky new owners!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Nigel said:


> Thanks for the explanation! Very nice to see you encompassing longevity into your breeding. You don't often see this being discussed, kudos to you!


Without health, you don't have longevity. Other factors of course, environmental and food supposedly. Cancers.... But my C litter was overall very very healthy and lived long. No allergies, no digestive issues, no DM, no bad elbows, no horrible hips...that is why choosing males is so scary for me - am so paranoid about the health issues I see and know of being produced.



Lee


----------



## pam (Apr 6, 2009)

Congratulations, Lee! I am so excited to watch this litter mature. The K litter was so consistent and so powerful-- I hope Komet will continue the trend. Looks like Csabre's color came through on this litter--now just hope for the nice conformation and that gorgeous head to follow, too. Need regular photo updates, please.......


----------



## Breaker's mom (May 27, 2008)

Congratulations and thanks for sharing those photos. I could almost hear the puppy grunts!!!!


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Congratulations! The pups are beautiful and looks like mom is doing a great job. I'm just curious how you handled the emergency c section, how she handled the transport and being separated from the pups already born. And the effect it has on nursing once she was back home.

Looking forward to reading and seeing more updates.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Pups were taken along....small rubbermaid bin, with nice big hot water bottle, warm towels - mom could see them, touch them all the way to the vets as they were right beside her...in surgery, the bin was under a heat lamp, pups never left their warmed little nest....the surgery was immediate and did not take long...she woke up quickly and back home - less than an hour and half all told in the clinic...she gave the last little girl a pretty good exam but no problem in accepting her at all....all pups are doing well

Now just to let them grow up a bit so I can figure out which and where the boys go

Lee


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

wolfstraum said:


> Pups were taken along....small rubbermaid bin, with nice big hot water bottle, warm towels - mom could see them, touch them all the way to the vets as they were right beside her...in surgery, the bin was under a heat lamp, pups never left their warmed little nest....the surgery was immediate and did not take long...she woke up quickly and back home - less than an hour and half all told in the clinic...she gave the last little girl a pretty good exam but no problem in accepting her at all....all pups are doing well
> 
> Now just to let them grow up a bit so I can figure out which and where the boys go
> 
> Lee


Thanks for the explanation and what had to be done in an emergency. It is the first time I have read on here of a real time situation, and where there have been threads of cautions of breeding and what can go wrong, Cautioning is one thing, reading of a very reputable breeder going through it and what was necessary to do so is, imho, invaluable to those entertaining breeding.

Those pups are in very capable hands and paws!


----------

